# Back pain and standing positions...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been having on and off back pains for the last few years and I haven't really given it much thought as the pain subsides most of the time. However I'm feeling a bit more pain after the last session...

When we're standing most of the time she's still supporting herself with one leg or if both legs are wrapped the wall supports her, but sometimes I'm supporting her by myself. Can standing positions cause long term back pain in the future, if so, are there safer ways to be doing it?

I doubt the missus will be happy if I was to say that we can't do 'em no more =/


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Check 'em out Random Dude, you'll come up with something !

All Sex Positions | SexInfo101.com


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL they've gave names for our positions? :rofl:

As for the "head rush" swap the missus' facing and you get what we tend to do often. No advice on medical consequences however =/


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

The Freud in me says that you are saying that having sex with your wife is a real pain in the tushie.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Depending upon your age, I wonder if this just happens to be aggravating a condition that is already there in the first place. Its only relatively recently that medical profession has begun to understand the muscle loss that comes with aging, starting in the early thirties or earlier. Some professionals trace lower back pain to muscle loss. For me, I have a bad leg, so I would use exercises to isolate muscle groups, but ignoring the back, unfortunately. I started having back pain with just regular activities.

My fix was to start working on the lower back in my exercise program. No more back pain.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, on a more serious note you could have some spinal issues. My son had a tethered spinal cord, sometimes this condition can be latent until age takes a toll. It is not trivial as it can lead to loss of continence or be the cause of it from the get go (as was with my son). So all joking aside, you should get it checked out if it continues and is not just positional.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Finally found the names... stand/carry... ballerina... dancer... standing 69... lol

@Halien
How do you work out your lower back? =/

@Homemaker
Yeah I might have to, I've lift stuff all the time too so I'm sure I've been doing things the right way, not putting too much pressure on the back. Yet... still the pain.


----------

